# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - aaai.org

facebook.com/AAAI-Association-for-the-Advancement-of-Artificial-Intelligence-36428078710

twitter.com/RealAAAI

linkedin.com/company/association-for-the-advancement-of-artificial-intelligence-aaai-

Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

President - Yolanda Gil

Projects:

AAAI Conference on Artificial Intelligence

AI Video Competition

----------

